# True story - house raided -what my local cops told me



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

My husband and I grow medical marijuana. We also happen to live next door to a house of meth heads with gang affiliations. Knowing this we always tried to maintain a neutral "live and let live" policy with them. They would often come over and "ask" for some of our grow. We did not mind. It kept things quiet for us. This went on for a few years and then they got greedy. 

We will never forget the day when we were approached by one of them and told that things were going to get sticky if we didn't give him half of our crop coming in that season. We told him to go F**k himself.

So as you might have guessed, these assholes called the cops on us. A few weeks later, there's the cops storming through our front door. For the next 3 hours our house was crawling with cops. I myself counted 16 police (give or take a few because they kept coming and going).

About 2 hours into it, the tension began to ease among them as they began to realize that we were in compliance with all the medical marijuana regulations. I still remember how surprised they were when they determined that we were actually paying for the electriciy for our indoor garden. We had both indoor and outdoor at the time.

As things calmed down, my husband and I began having "chats" with the police who would just happen to be standing by us at the time. NOT A SINGLE COP said that they felt this was a crime. Rather, they would much more preferred to be out chasing the REAL bad guys whose crimes actually hurt people.

They finally packed up their cameras and videos and took off. My husband and I couldn't believe what was left..... EVERYTHING! I can't speak for everyone, but my local cops really have their heads on straight about medical marijuana. My guess is that it also pours over into all the marijuana issues not just the medical. Oh yeah one more thing... they found my stash of some super good smoke that I had misplaced 6 months earlier. They left that on our bed.


----------



## mipbar (Oct 30, 2010)

So, while they were rummaging around your house, did you happen to mention the house next door?

Did you move to a safer area?

Did you thank the cops for coming over and finding your lost stash? lol. Protect and Serve!

If the illegal growers/sellers + pharma + other special interests outnumber the rational YES voters on prop 19, this is a perfect example why 'majority rules' doesn't necessarily work. How do you fix 'evil' when the majority are 'evil' ?


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2010)

mipbar said:


> So, while they were rummaging around your house, did you happen to mention the house next door?
> 
> Did you move to a safer area?
> 
> ...


That is where the second amendment comes into play.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 30, 2010)

Kindwoman said:


> My husband and I grow medical marijuana. We also happen to live next door to a house of meth heads with gang affiliations. Knowing this we always tried to maintain a neutral "live and let live" policy with them. They would often come over and "ask" for some of our grow. We did not mind. It kept things quiet for us. This went on for a few years and then they got greedy.
> 
> We will never forget the day when we were approached by one of them and told that things were going to get sticky if we didn't give him half of our crop coming in that season. We told him to go F**k himself.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear a story like this once in a while. My neighbor just got raided...they took a bunch of computers and stuff- maybe credit card fraud or child porn!? I am also from California...what county you in?


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 30, 2010)

If you didn't tell the cops about the strong arm tactics of your neighbors, you are a damn fool.

If you did, and the cops didn't go have a talk with them, explaining that any damage done to you would be investigated by THEM, your cops are no help.(precisely what our cops did.)

Best of luck.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 30, 2010)

The cops did their job correctly and made sure they didn't damage your home and items to bad it seems.
Now your problem is the tweakers next door. Expect problems as those types are not normally good neighbors.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice man. I had cops come over to our place on a "suspicious call". I showed them my papers, they asked to see the gals, I told them no because they were sleeping, and they respected that and were on their way. Didn't seem to give a shit. Just the little way that we as the cannabis community has come from even 5 years ago is unbelievable. Every step we take towards legalizing marijuana positively changes the publics perception about it. My dad as an old school grower couldn't believe it when I told him what happened. He'd have been doing time when I was a kid.


----------



## crystalman (Oct 30, 2010)

fucking tweakers always bring the law ,damn thats cool about the smoke they found for you sucks about the asshole neighbors


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2010)

Now that the neighbors know you're legit they have to know they just lost their smoke, stupid crack heads.


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 30, 2010)

Very glad to hear everything was and went legit, I would keep it that way. If you are renting, look for a new home immediately, fkn meth heads will ruin ot for you as best they can... Tell the cops what they are up to and make a quiet exit...

Happy for you and your husband!!


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> If you didn't tell the cops about the strong arm tactics of your neighbors, you are a damn fool.
> 
> If you did, and the cops didn't go have a talk with them, explaining that any damage done to you would be investigated by THEM, your cops are no help.(precisely what our cops did.)
> 
> Best of luck.


I agree with this. What your meth-head neighbors did was extortion. That seems like it ought to be a jailable offense.


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2010)

desert dude said:


> I agree with this. What your meth-head neighbors did was extortion. That seems like it ought to be a jailable offense.


 Would've started a world of shit no person wants to deal with.


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 30, 2010)

420God said:


> Would've started a world of shit no person wants to deal with.


Yeah but gauranteed those not so intelligent meth heads will be back and continue to make life miserable.. What happens when they show up late some night armed and couldn't care less who dies?

I say keep it legit, move if you're renting, and contact the police about these people..


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 30, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> The cops did their job correctly and made sure they didn't damage your home and items to bad it seems.
> Now your problem is the tweakers next door. Expect problems as those types are not normally good neighbors.


Been in a house inhabited by a bunch of tweakers. They are generally garbage, and these were no exception. The neighborhood finally decided we had had enough. We started calling the police over anything they did and eventually they got tired of having police at their door two to three times a week. This prompted them to move after about a month.

They never could "pin down" who was calling as it was all of us. What amazes me is that cannabis is scheduled the same at meth. Oh please Mr. Politician, REALLY? You cannot see the difference between meth and cannabis users?

It sounds like your police handle it the same way as ours do. If you are in compliance, you are in compliance...have a nice day!


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2010)

reefcouple said:


> Yeah but gauranteed those not so intelligent meth heads will be back and continue to make life miserable.. What happens when they show up late some night armed and couldn't care less who dies?
> 
> I say keep it legit, move if you're renting, and contact the police about these people..


 You guys make it sound so easy, like anyone can just pack up and move. They are living next to crackheads for a reason. They called the cops and now they have no leverage. They can tell them to fuck off every time they see them. Read the post, this was going on for years.


----------



## crystalman (Oct 30, 2010)

yeah moving can be a bitch especcialy since they should have to move not you


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

mipbar said:


> So, while they were rummaging around your house, did you happen to mention the house next door?
> 
> Did you move to a safer area?
> 
> ...


Never mentioned the house next door. That wasn't the issue for me at the time. It would have been our word against theirs anyway. I am a HUGE believer in Karma and I find peace in knowing that one day Karma is going to come knocking at their door (in a big way).

No didn't move - installed security camera's instead.

Would have thanked the cops for finding my stash, but they had already left.


----------



## patlpp (Oct 30, 2010)

You should have compassion for these Meth heads. After all, they started out using Marijuana. Everyone knows it's a gateway drug and caused them to get addicted to Meth.


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

420God said:


> Now that the neighbors know you're legit they have to know they just lost their smoke, stupid crack heads.


You nailed it! Can't tell you how empowered that made my husband and I. After the cops left, we actually stood outside and yelled out to them as loud as we could "IS THAT ALL YOU GOT ASSHOLES"! 

Talk about shooting themselves in the foot.

My husband and I would never move! We were here long before those tweakers and (knowing tweakers), we'll be here long after their gone!


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

desert dude said:


> I agree with this. What your meth-head neighbors did was extortion. That seems like it ought to be a jailable offense.


Yes I know it was extortion. 
Unfortunately, without hard evidence, it still gets down to "they said - we said". 

Just remember though that after that, we installed video surveillance. These tweakers knew that the party was over. And the best part about it.... When the outdoor girls began to give off their sweet, sweet smell, the western wind carries it directly over to their house. Ahhhh poetic (and aromatic) justice.


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2010)

Kindwoman said:


> You nailed it! Can't tell you how empowered that made my husband and I. After the cops left, we actually stood outside and yelled out to them as loud as we could "IS THAT ALL YOU GOT ASSHOLES"!
> 
> Talk about shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> My husband and I would never move! We were here long before those tweakers and (knowing tweakers), we'll be here long after their gone!


 Hope you made those security cameras nice and noticeable for them. I'd say flood lights but that could screw up your girls.


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Good to hear a story like this once in a while. My neighbor just got raided...they took a bunch of computers and stuff- maybe credit card fraud or child porn!? I am also from California...what county you in?


Los Angeles County


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 30, 2010)

420God said:


> You guys make it sound so easy, like anyone can just pack up and move. They are living next to crackheads for a reason. They called the cops and now they have no leverage. They can tell them to fuck off every time they see them. Read the post, this was going on for years.


Do you understand meth heads?

Let me explain it plainly..

They are completely fucked in the head. There are thousands upon thousands of stories about metheads doing unthinkable shit to people for money and or drugs.. This particular group has already tried to strong arm them for their shit, you think their not stupid enough to take it to the next level? That kind of thinking is what creates meth head victims..

Did I say it was easy to move? If I was living next door to meth heads that knew I was growing and was threatening me, you can bet your ass I would be concerned and on very high alert..

To each their own.


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 30, 2010)

BTW, I am not saying to just pack up and move, I know thats not always possible.. 

Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

reefcouple said:


> Yeah but gauranteed those not so intelligent meth heads will be back and continue to make life miserable.. What happens when they show up late some night armed and couldn't care less who dies?
> 
> I say keep it legit, move if you're renting, and contact the police about these people..


We installed video surveillance immediately after that. We could never prove it, but we know they had been coming over and cutting branches off our girls for years. And this was when everything was supposedly "cool" between us.


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 30, 2010)

Kindwoman said:


> We installed video surveillance immediately after that. We could never prove it, but we know they had been coming over and cutting branches off our girls for years. And this was when everything was supposedly "cool" between us.


Glad you are taking precautionary steps...

"cool" really doesn't exist in meth heads, some would kill their own mothers (and have) for money or otherwise..

Truely best of luck and glad to hear the raid wasn't a bad story for you and yours.


----------



## crystalman (Oct 30, 2010)

i bet there pissed when they smelled all that free goodness ,now they dont get shit


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

420God said:


> Hope you made those security cameras nice and noticeable for them. I'd say flood lights but that could screw up your girls.


Yep, flood lights were obviously out of the question. My original point was that from my very personal experience, I was able to see that (for the most part), it's not the cops on the beat that have a problem with marijuana, it's their anal-retentive superiors who make the rules.


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2010)

Kindwoman said:


> Yep, flood lights were obviously out of the question. My original point was that from my very personal experience, I was able to see that (for the most part), it's not the cops on the beat that have a problem with marijuana, it's their anal-retentive superiors who make the rules.


 Cops are pretty decent for the most part, they're still people.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 30, 2010)

Glad to hear your stuff was left untouched!....Fuck Tweekers!
I had something like that happen to me 2 years ago. (The cops just came!)
Police haven't been back since!


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

reefcouple said:


> BTW, I am not saying to just pack up and move, I know thats not always possible..
> 
> Best of luck to you and yours.


I understood, no worries. When "Danny" made us the offer he didn't think we could refuse... THAT was when we actually did think about leaving. But then we realized if we did that, we would be walking away from a life we had spent almost 20 years putting together, our growroom, our outdoor grow (which we totally enclosed), 20 years of memories. And besides, there was no one who could guarantee us that we wouldn't have tweaker neighbors AGAIN. At least we know these idiots. My radar is so good with them now that I always know if something's up. Although even with surveillance, my husband and I actually now take turns "sleeping" with our outdoor girls once they begin to "smell". Wow, nothing like sleeping outside with your plants.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 30, 2010)

I literally paid a security guard this season to keep watch while I slept.
Tweekers never sleep!


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> I literally paid a security guard this season to keep watch while I slept.
> Tweekers never sleep!


Yes! We also looked into that before we decided on surveillance. I was very hesitant at first to tell the security companies what I needed watched. Imagine my surprise when I was told over and over again...."Oh yeah, we get calls for that all the time". Not a single one had an issue with it.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 30, 2010)

Kindwoman said:


> I understood, no worries. When "Danny" made us the offer he didn't think we could refuse... THAT was when we actually did think about leaving. But then we realized if we did that, we would be walking away from a life we had spent almost 20 years putting together, our growroom, our outdoor grow (which we totally enclosed), 20 years of memories. And besides, there was no one who could guarantee us that we wouldn't have tweaker neighbors AGAIN. At least we know these idiots. My radar is so good with them now that I always know if something's up. Although even with surveillance, my husband and I actually now take turns "sleeping" with our outdoor girls once they begin to "smell". Wow, nothing like sleeping outside with your plants.


Now THAT"S what I call enjoying the great outdoors!


----------



## natefrog (Oct 30, 2010)

reefcouple said:


> Do you understand meth heads?
> 
> Let me explain it plainly..
> 
> ...


i have to agree with the above statement, it is simply the unvarnished truth, i hope you folks are armed........at the same time it is deeply ingrained in many of us (who have lived and loved in the black market for years) to NEVER call cops, NEVER......if we are not strong enough to survive nature's dangers without crying for help, then perhaps nature will do away with us in her own time anyway....thugs in black, thugs on meth, beware of both.......thank goodness, you and your husband survived both so far!!


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 30, 2010)

natefrog said:


> i have to agree with the above statement, it is simply the unvarnished truth, i hope you folks are armed........at the same time it is deeply ingrained in many of us (who have lived and loved in the black market for years) to NEVER call cops, NEVER......if we are not strong enough to survive nature's dangers without crying for help, then perhaps nature will do away with us in her own time anyway....thugs in black, thugs on meth, beware of both.......thank goodness, you and your husband survived both so far!!


My husband and I were smoking waaaaaay back in the 60's. Yes, it was rooted deeply in our souls to NEVER trust a cop..... NEVER. We felt that even if we could prove extortion (which we couldn't), once we called the cops out that they would turn on us instead. Forty years of looking over your shoulder while you're getting high is hard to shake off. But once those police came, saw and left without doing a single thing..... It was the tweakers who were left being paranoid, not us. It was the best thing those psychotic idiots could have done for us.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 30, 2010)

Apparently we're about the same age.

I did a lot of Meth in the late 60's but got lucky and left the whole scene when strangers started appearing at friend's houses. Clean cut guys with lots of money. Three weeks later, EVERYONE I knew was in jail, except me. It was a major sting, that scared me silly.

Twenty years later, I ran into a few of my old friends. They now were identical to your neighbors. I'm very thankful I had that one lucid moment, 40 years ago. Most of those guys were dead before they reached 50.

I'm another that has no faith in police.

One thing I did learn is that thieves do NOT like being told by a cop that they are aware of their adventures in thievery.

I strongly recommend that once you are confirmed in compliance, you make a point of mentioning incidents like the one you mention. Our police were appalled when we told them why we didn't call them about being ripped. "We don't trust you" was our comment. They include such things in their reports, which might be helpful if the idiots do something, down the line.

They went next door and told the thieves what they thought about thieves calling in complaints.(Did I mention they were "Ex cranksters" living with their elderly mother?)

I still wouldn't call a cop if I got ripped off, again. If I get lucky, the thieves would wish I had.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 30, 2010)

I am not saying or suggesting anything, but meth heads have a habit of burning down their crib sooner or later.
Just saying if they are threatening you or your family's safety...just saying I never heard of a meth lab being burnt down due to arson.


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 31, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Apparently we're about the same age.
> 
> I did a lot of Meth in the late 60's but got lucky and left the whole scene when strangers started appearing at friend's houses. Clean cut guys with lots of money. Three weeks later, EVERYONE I knew was in jail, except me. It was a major sting, that scared me silly.
> 
> ...


30 years ago, my husband and I also lost our souls to meth. When it began to destroy our love for each other, we both (at the same moment) said "I think it's time we quit". Never touched the shit again. But you never forgot the tweaker lifestyle. We can spot a tweaker a mile away because we were there once.

We have taken other precautions and once again feel safe in our home. We have a plan if attacked and it covers every accessible entry. Can you say "Kill Shot"????


----------



## LorDeMO (Oct 31, 2010)

Kill Shot lol? What happened to Karma? ~ I'd aim to maim, more suffering for them, less suffering for your soul..


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 31, 2010)

Fertilizer is expensive.

Thieves make good fertilizer.

Slow release.


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 31, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Fertilizer is expensive.
> 
> Thieves make good fertilizer.
> 
> Slow release.


Oh my gosh! That's HILARIOUS!


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 31, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> Kill Shot lol? What happened to Karma? ~ I'd aim to maim, more suffering for them, less suffering for your soul..


Karma is still in effect. Just saying that when we talked about it..... and we have a lot, if they were coming for us, we were going to fully commit to stopping them once and for all. Don't know exactly where to "aim to maim". Do know where to "shoot to kill". Remember if it came right down to it.... these assholes are out to take OUR lives.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 31, 2010)

Kindwoman said:


> Karma is still in effect. Just saying that when we talked about it..... and we have a lot, if they were coming for us, we were going to fully commit to stopping them once and for all. Don't know exactly where to "aim to maim". Do know where to "shoot to kill". Remember if it came right down to it.... these assholes are out to take OUR lives.


In my city, if you want a quick response, tell the 911 operator the invaders are all dead, already.

They'll arrive quickly.

If told the invaders are armed and in your house, the police will wait until the shooting stops, or twenty minutes. Whichever is longer....

Protect and serve?

Not likely.


----------



## LorDeMO (Oct 31, 2010)

Shoot to kill, hmm, perhaps the head? heart? stomach? All good options, I guess. Shoot to maim, hmm, shoulder, arms, legs, spine, etc.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 31, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> Shoot to kill, hmm, perhaps the head? heart? stomach? All good options, I guess. Shoot to maim, hmm, shoulder, arms, legs, spine, etc.


One should empty the gun.

It indicates fear and panic which bolsters your self defense claims.

A friend shot a home invader only twice. It cost $80,000 to get him released. The second shot was in the back of the head, as the perp turned to run. Obviously, no further shots were required, but the prosecution attempted to pin a coup de grace on my buddy. Fortunately his family is very wealthy, and could afford experts to prove my friend acted in his own defense.

Expecting the Justice System to support you in a self defense case is silly.


----------



## LorDeMO (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I suppose the law is different for the UK. Here you can shoot an intruder but anymore than 2/3 shots is considered overkill and they also take into account where you shoot them, ie. a shot in the back is not considered self defence. It's a very grey area, I am just of the opinion that taking life is wrong. I am not saying I wouldn't kill someone to save my life, I'm just saying if by chance I could stop an intruder without killing them that would be great.


----------



## danno48 (Oct 31, 2010)

What disturbs me is that people can even call the cops on somebody and they just rush over. Did the pigs even have a warrant? If you're a legal grower why couldn't they just punch your name, address or registration number up on a database and figure out that you are legal? Why did they waste so much of the taxpayers dollars having all those cops come to your house? Just the gas they wasted, never mind the man hours they were paid for, just to chase a wild goose, is substantial. That's horseshit! If you are required to "get a card", pay money for it etc, then you should be registered some how, some where, that you are a legal grower. What the fuck's the point in paying the state a $65 (or whatever it is) fee to have a card if they can't have a simple statewide database listing all legal growers? The sheriff's department, or local copshop could have simply checked a database and found that you were legal without all the damned hoopla and waste of taxpayers dollars. Our government fucking sucks! All they do is pretty much waste our money on GD bullshit! I'll stop this tirade now, but damned if this kinda incompetence doesn't piss me off!


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 31, 2010)

danno48 said:


> What disturbs me is that people can even call the cops on somebody and they just rush over. Did the pigs even have a warrant? If you're a legal grower why couldn't they just punch your name, address or registration number up on a database and figure out that you are legal? Why did they waste so much of the taxpayers dollars having all those cops come to your house? Just the gas they wasted, never mind the man hours they were paid for, just to chase a wild goose, is substantial. That's horseshit! If you are required to "get a card", pay money for it etc, then you should be registered some how, some where, that you are a legal grower. What the fuck's the point in paying the state a $65 (or whatever it is) fee to have a card if they can't have a simple statewide database listing all legal growers? The sheriff's department, or local copshop could have simply checked a database and found that you were legal without all the damned hoopla and waste of taxpayers dollars. Our government fucking sucks! All they do is pretty much waste our money on GD bullshit! I'll stop this tirade now, but damned if this kinda incompetence doesn't piss me off!


According to the search warrant, the implication was that we were dealing. Not only did we have cards, we both also had medical documents - MRI's, etc. Plus my husband meds (injections) in the fridge. The investigating officer DID call the number on our cards and we were quickly verified. The cops told us that they wished everyone would keep their medical documents with their cards like we did. One other interesting thing. They told us that if we would have had a California State issued medical card (not one through a civilian doctor), that they would not have tore up our house. Seems they put a lot of legitimacy in that one card. My husband and I never felt comfortable registering with the State (still don't). We did not go out and get that card (as the cops had suggested). The less Big Brother knows about us, the better.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 31, 2010)

Kindwoman said:


> According to the search warrant, the implication was that we were dealing. Not only did we have cards, we both also had medical documents - MRI's, etc. Plus my husband meds (injections) in the fridge. The investigating officer DID call the number on our cards and we were quickly verified. The cops told us that they wished everyone would keep their medical documents with their cards like we did. One other interesting thing. They told us that if we would have had a California State issued medical card (not one through a civilian doctor), that they would not have tore up our house. Seems they put a lot of legitimacy in that one card. My husband and I never felt comfortable registering with the State (still don't). We did not go out and get that card (as the cops had suggested). The less Big Brother knows about us, the better.


We are definitely on the same page.

Big Brother is among us. Keep him clueless, for best results.

The cards are much like the six pointed stars worn by German Jews in the '30s.

Just a way to find us, and send us to the furnaces.(Think Teabaggers in power.)


----------



## Gr33nM1nd (Oct 31, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> Kill Shot lol? What happened to Karma? ~ I'd aim to maim, more suffering for them, less suffering for your soul..


Did you ever think that it might be good karma to release this soul from the hellish existence it is suffering??? IMHO an idiot all geeked up on tweak is a tank, an likely to come at you with more gusto after being wounded. Aiming to kill is justifiable in this case.

I am grateful that this thread was posted. I think it will help my girl be more confident.




Kindwomen- just an fyi to cya;

I would start a journal that would go back to when you first started dealing with these guys, then keep it current on all of your dealings with them. It may only be anecdotal evidence but this is admissible and coo berates your story. It is difficult for a lawyer to cover a consistent log of activity, and it will go a long way in establishing your creditability. "He said she said" is or, my word against yours is hearsay when three individuals are involved. 

Tweakers are [email protected]&ked and I think that this will not be the last you hear from them, I too speak from experience, although I am clean now. You sound like a peaceable person and I wish you well.

Some times the best defense is a good offense.

Peace

Greenmind


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 31, 2010)

Gr33nM1nd said:


> Did you ever think that it might be good karma to release this soul from the hellish existence it is suffering??? IMHO an idiot all geeked up on tweak is a tank, an likely to come at you with more gusto after being wounded. Aiming to kill is justifiable in this case.
> 
> I am grateful that this thread was posted. I think it will help my girl be more confident.
> 
> ...


I actually started a journel as soon as they started hurling motor oil and battery acid on my very young outside girls. Only was able to stop that by putting up a fine mesh cover OVER the girls. Didn't mention that part before because the story would have just gotten too long. This started AFTER we enclosed the parameter around them so that they couldn't steal from us. Luckily we started early enough because they took out two crops. After we put the camera's up we took down the mesh. By the way, couldn't help but give my journal a title - It's called "Lovers, fuckers and thieves. Not knowing your Girl's story, I can only say to her that confidence is not lost on a coward, and it knocks them off balance.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd say, if they do _anything_ more, you call the police, tell them the story, and suggest that your neighbors appear to be using Methamphetamine.

Maybe they'd enjoy having a bunch of happy cops ripping their house up(and probably finding enough Meth to eliminate a neighbor problem)?

One thing about druggies. They don't get it, when it comes to be "protected" by law enforcement.

Learning to play the game is the best revenge against those who think they've got an edge.


----------



## patlpp (Oct 31, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> The cards are much like the six pointed stars worn by German Jews in the '30s.
> 
> Just a way to find us, and send us to the furnaces.(Think Teabaggers in power.)


Totally uncalled for.


----------



## EvolAlex (Oct 31, 2010)

kindwoman you should start a grow journal on here if you have the time.. I think we would all love to see your girls. If not totally understandable. + rep for surviving a raid and not snitching back on the tweakers.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 31, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Totally uncalled for.


Nevertheless, exactly why I won't have one.

Most MMJ patients won't get them because of cost. Many of the ill have a hard time affording food, much less what amounts to a use tax on their medicine.

What happens if the Feds, well within their power, decide to confiscate the counties records, and go door to door, confiscating the killer weed?

I've lived long enough to see an extreme change in the American people. The cooperation built during World War 2 has finally and completely disappeared.

We have two extreme factions, almost perfectly matched, in an ideological tug of war, that could break out in violence with just a little push.

The Civil War comes to mind.

Think about the rhetoric that flew around in the 1850's. A lot of people died because a compromise couldn't be reached.

I'm not talking about Cannabis only, but the myriad issues that have people screaming at each other.

Just like the 1850's except we spread information and opinions about a million times as fast.


----------



## Kindwoman (Nov 1, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> kindwoman you should start a grow journal on here if you have the time.. I think we would all love to see your girls. If not totally understandable. + rep for surviving a raid and not snitching back on the tweakers.


Thank you. Yes, I've been thinking about starting a grow journal. Still too many hot days here in SoCal. We're starting back up in another month or so.....Stay Tuned!


----------



## Kindwoman (Nov 1, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Nevertheless, exactly why I won't have one.
> 
> Most MMJ patients won't get them because of cost. Many of the ill have a hard time affording food, much less what amounts to a use tax on their medicine.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, these cards are way more expensive. I too have lived long enough to learn not to give ANY information on myself to Big Brother. I'd much rather deal with my local cops than those Mother f*&%ker's. As good as it sounds (if you are talking to the police anyway)... I don't trust it at all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2010)

a state card is another form of protection. if you took the time to look into it you would get one. i have had one since they first offered them 5 years ago. you go into a statewide CONFIRMED PATIENT database as a PICTURE of you and a NUMBER. nowhere is your name or address stored or registered. if you want added protection, get your state ID card. it is recognized by ALL law enforcement within the state. very beneficial if you ever plan on leaving your town and having anything on you. 

it is not a way to come hunt you down.


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 1, 2010)

Actually I don't believe the cards are available in my county. It's made it easy to ignore.

I carry a current copy of my recommendation when carrying any sort of meds. I usually just carry edibles....


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, apparently I can get a card, as 250 others have, in my county of two million.

It doesn't sound like they've caught on, yet.


----------



## Sure Shot (Nov 1, 2010)

After the police raided my home under false statements, and found I was legit.
They said they were going to include me on a list.
I don't know if this list was only on a local level, but they haven't bothered me about it in 2 years!
Not even when a fight escalated to bullet wounds outside my home, a year later!


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I did a little digging and found out how to get a card. Each of us must make an appointment and present over $150 for each card. Nearly $500 annually on top of getting a recommendation.

I guess maybe I'll wait until I hit the lotto jackpot. (Maybe I better buy a ticket).


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2010)

an ounce costs more than 150 dollars. if you can't afford the card, you probably don't need it. 
mine is 125, i'd gladly pay twice that.


----------



## Sure Shot (Nov 1, 2010)

Can I pay in flowers? 

Tulips were once currency...hmm.......


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> an ounce costs more than 150 dollars. if you can't afford the card, you probably don't need it.
> mine is 125, i'd gladly pay twice that.


I haven't bought an ounce in about a decade.

I'd be happy to trade an ounce for a card, and let the state figure out how to sell it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> *I haven't bought an ounce in about a decade.*
> 
> I'd be happy to trade an ounce for a card, and let the state figure out how to sell it.


so you should have plenty of extra money for a card.

if 150 dollars is too much for added safety then don't get it. it's pretty much insurance anyways. i personally feel A LOT safer having mine.


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> so you should have plenty of extra money for a card.
> 
> if 150 dollars is too much for added safety then don't get it. it's pretty much insurance anyways. i personally feel A LOT safer having mine.


I'm retired, on a limited income.

I don't sell.

But I'll make an exception for you. How much do you want, at $150/oz?

Remember, there are THREE of us.(Four, counting my best friend. His recc is posted with the ours.)

I grow to avoid the $40,000 cost of buying our meds, at dispensaries.

I guess I should mention we've been through the mill with our local government and law enforcement. We feel secure within our community, and rarely leave it. My wife only travels when necessary, and stays in bed over 20 hours a day. After a day in a car, she's down for several days, to weeks.

Fun stuff.


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 1, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> I'm retired, on a limited income.
> 
> I don't sell.
> 
> ...


In truth, I wouldn't take a chance, selling.

Long story, but a big part of our security involves being squeaky clean regarding illegal sales. 

It just isn't worth it, to us.

The police have seen my garden. They know how much I grow. They've tried to find something to pin on us.

Fortunately our doctors know how much we need, and backed us against the DA. The DA realized that my wife's HMO would back us, making it pretty difficult to persecute us. (Yes, that is the word I want.)

It has been a long, difficult road.

I'm tired.

Yes, some years I have a few pounds excess. That becomes hash or butter.

I'll be making a huge batch of hash and butter in a few days, once I'm nearly done trimming. This is my first try with my own bubble bags. Previously I took my extra to a friend who has the large size bags. He lives quite a ways away, so he took me to a local grow shop and I purchased a good four bag set, last Spring. Pretty cheap, at under $60 for a five gallon set.

We use a lot of edibles.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> I'm retired, on a limited income.
> 
> I don't sell.
> 
> ...



dude, we've all heard your story 1000 times.

use some of the 40k you SAVED to get your state card. or don't. no need to try to bash it simply because you can't afford it though. 

i have no reason or desire to continue this.


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 1, 2010)

Were the cards reasonably priced, where other patients I know who have only Social Security Disability to fall back on could afford them, I'd be more positive.

For those folks, who must also purchase their meds, $150 is a big nut to crack.

Yes, I guess I _could _buy the cards, but see no benefit, in our case.

I know hundreds of other patients, in real life. I have yet to have one tell me they got "THE CARD". But then again, up to now, I haven't been asking.

Regarding my story, maybe you should think about it. I believe it explains why I don't take on the extra expense.

If I could sell legally, I'd do it. But dispensaries around here are locked into indoor, or selling their own outdoor, as indoor.

I choose to grow outdoors, and I trim for OUR use, not to meet some 19 year old's idea of "bag appeal".


----------



## lowrider2000 (Nov 1, 2010)

Kindwoman said:


> Never mentioned the house next door. That wasn't the issue for me at the time. It would have been our word against theirs anyway. I am a HUGE believer in Karma and I find peace in knowing that one day Karma is going to come knocking at their door (in a big way).
> 
> No didn't move - installed security camera's instead.
> 
> Would have thanked the cops for finding my stash, but they had already left.


i agree with that 100% they are meth heads carma crashes down on them every day there lives are miserable and they will die with in the next 5 years if the continue there path bottem line..........dont worry i would move tho, next time the need a fix they will be the ones rading your shit high out of there minds.......get a gun prefferably .40 cal somthing with stopping power


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 1, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Fertilizer is expensive.
> 
> Thieves make good fertilizer.
> 
> Slow release.


Make sure they aren't meth-heads. I would think that crap would burn your babies!


----------

